# QMAIL Dokumentation



## ursin (15. Januar 2004)

Hi all

Suche eine gute Anleitung für Qmail, habe schon zwei Tage mich jetzt über Mailserver (MTA) informiert und bin zum Schluss gekommen das Qmail das beste ist (für meine bedürfnisse).

Jetzt frage ich mich ob jemand eine gute doku hat... könntet ihr mir da weiterhelfen?
Habe suse linux 9.0

Besten dank für die Antworten

ursin


----------



## Backdraft (15. Januar 2004)

Kann ich Dir nur diese hier ans Herz legen:

http://www.rootforum.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3783
http://www.rootforum.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3820

http://www.lifewithqmail.org/


----------

